# Beedingwood



## James Hall (Oct 2, 2005)

Hazards: This place is a potential death trap, unstable beams, partially supported walls, lack of floor, risk of falling from great height, rotten boards, falling masonry, flooring nails, loose floorboards, vandals, hysteric ghosthunters, satanists etc, (ok they're a washout, but I did once trip over their ouija board) and the omnipresent sinister attack pigeons.

Webpage(s) : Sub-Urban 
Derelict Horsham
Urbex | Uk
Urban Desertion
Urban Exploration in Sussex (text only)

To southerners this is something of a classic, or well known location, but I thought I'd put it up anyway to help get things started, I'm not advertising it in a 'come and look at this' kind of way though, really I'm providing a place where information and URLs may be pooled. I shall not go into the history of the building too much here, Sub-urban has what I consider to be the best history of the building. 
The original owner of this magnificent house was Reverend. E.D.L Harvey OBE, a Justice of the Peace, and West Sussex County Council vice chairman, The Harvey died in 1938, and shortly afterwards it was sold, and after the war it became a rehabilitation institution, and later part of a college, which sold it in the 1980s, after this, Beedingwood went irretrievably downhill, aided by an illegal rave and arson attacks, allegedly the owners are waiting to have it become really unsafe and get it demolished.

I have visited on many occasions, and found each enjoyable, unfortunately, each time I found it more vandalised than the last, features of particular noteworthiness include: The tourelle, the round room, the carved screen, and the floor tiles. 




































Gallery Category: http://www.spods.net/derelictplaces/gallery/browseimages.php?c=17&userid= for full sized images.


----------



## James Hall (Dec 27, 2005)

Posts from this thread have been moved to a the chat forum here


----------



## indy (May 7, 2007)

*Beedingwood House*

Greetings everyone, please bare with me, may not have done everything correctly, first time posting pics up here, feel free to move if appropriate. As we know Beedingwood house is no more due to fire, I know it was not to everyones taste, but still I like many others found interest in the building. Myself and bones went there to photograph the last stages of the buildings history not much left as you can see. Trying out a few new things photographicly as well.


----------



## Foxylady (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Beedingwood House*

Hi Indy
Sad to see just the rubble there now. Have to say I do like your photos, though.
Cheers
Foxy 

p.s. What happened to all the quirky statues and stuff in the garden? Is there nothing left at all?


----------



## indy (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Beedingwood House*

Hi foxy, thanks,
it was a really strange experince, because only in the last couple of months was I shooting a film there, and now, well it's just rubble, and really strange trying to figure out what was where, space wise the grounds just seemed small in my memory of the place...


----------



## indy (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Beedingwood House*

nope nothing left....tried to find some of the carvings and such that were on the walls...but nothing there but bricks, a few tiled floors (which I did'nt remember seeing there when it was still standing), and a huge oil drum..


----------



## Jondoe_264 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Beedingwood House*



indy;12733; said:


> nope nothing left....tried to find some of the carvings and such that were on the walls...but nothing there but bricks, a few tiled floors (which I did'nt remember seeing there when it was still standing), and a huge oil drum..



Hey Indy,

I went and had a poke around a couple of days after the demolition and the site wasn't quite so cleared as when yourself and Marlon went. Following the call I took with Marlon while you guys were there I thought I'd go have another look. That tiled floor, which I also don't recall seeing inside, puzzled me for a few minutes. After a bit of pondering its position I realised it was never inside the building, it's the tiled floor of what was the veranda area at the rear south-west corner of the house. It was previously always covered in debris.

Agreed that documenting the closing moments of a buildings existence are as valid a part of its history as everything before it. 

JD


----------



## indy (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Beedingwood House*



Jondoe_264;12740; said:


> Hey Indy,
> 
> That tiled floor, which I also don't recall seeing inside, puzzled me for a few minutes. After a bit of pondering its position I realised it was never inside the building, it's the tiled floor of what was the veranda area at the rear south-west corner of the house. It was previously always covered in debris.
> 
> ...



thanks JD...I just could'nt work those tiles out at all...its almost as though those tiles are the only recognisable/unrecognisable item left from the building..strange just looking at the film I shot there now....strange feeling


----------



## mr_bones (May 8, 2007)

Nice little writeup Indy. Was such a shame to see the site in that state. Thanks JD for clearing up the mystery about the floor. It didn't seem to be in the right position for any of the tiled floors i had seen previously


----------



## Howard (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow, it's gone?! What happened exactly?

I went there to have a look around back in Feburary.. I remember meeting Indy actually.. Do you remember me? 


It's wierd, I have my photos of the place knowing I was there, now it's gone!


----------



## mtmoore (Sep 22, 2008)

A friend of mine has video footage of the place when we all visited it back in 1990... have been trying to get him to send me a copy but to no avail at the moment..


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Sep 22, 2008)

mtmoore said:


> A friend of mine has video footage of the place when we all visited it back in 1990... have been trying to get him to send me a copy but to no avail at the moment..



Keep trying, would love to see that.


----------

